# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2011



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Fi (1 Abr 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 14ºC durante a noite. Por agora, uns ainda fresquinhos 18ºC com vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Regressado de Manchester, com tempo cinzento e ventoso, eis que me deparo com muito sol, vento fraco e 15,8º.

  Parece que a máxima vai atingir os 27º.


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2011 às 12:04)

Boa Tarde! (:

Que rica manhã solarenga.

Por agora, segui com *23ºC* e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 15:03)

Vento de SE a aquecer especialmente as regiões do litoral norte.






Às 14h (13h UTC), Monção (Valinha) registava a temperatura mais alta do país: *29,2ºC*.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2011 às 16:11)

Poder-se-ia dizer que é mentira atendendo ao dia em que estamos, mas a máxima atingida foi mesmo de 27,7ºC...
Cheguei agora da Serra da Estrela, lá também muito quente e o vento forte de Sul colocava muita poeira no ar...

Por agora com 26,6ºC, humidade bem baixa nos 42% e já começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2011 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Dia solarengo e com vento moderado.
Aparecem algumas nuvens altas mas que para já não "tampam" o astro-rei.
Sensação de calor interessante, só não se sua mais porque o vento aliado à humidade baixa não o permite.
Apesar de ter o RS a diferença de temperatura entre este sensor e o que está à sombra ainda é assinalável.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 8,4ºC (Oregon)
Tmín: 8,5ºC (outro)
Tmáx: 29,8ºC (Oregon)
Tmáx: 25,4ºC (outro)
Rajada de vento máxima: 35,3 km\h (15.17h)*


*Actual*
*Tactual: 29,6ºC (Oregon)
Tactual: 25,4ºC (outro)
Hr: 22%
Ponto condensação: 5,7ºC
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio: 14,4 km\h
Rajada: 16,4 km\h*


----------



## jpmartins (1 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

Boa tarde

Por aqui também muito calor, vento moderado.
Tatual: 28.9ºC

Tmax.29.2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2011 às 16:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Dia solarengo e com vento moderado.
> Aparecem algumas nuvens altas mas que para já não "tampam" o astro-rei.
> ...



Bem grande a diferença ainda...quando pensei em adquirir uma Oregon pensei numa RS, mas pelos vistos para funcionar convenientemente não é muito fácil...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

Cheguei aos 30,6ºC, nada mau para o 1º dia de Abril


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2011 às 16:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Cheguei aos 30,6ºC, nada mau para o 1º dia de Abril



Parece-me um bocado inflacionada essa temperatura, mas não sei não...a zona centro do Porto é bem mais quente que aqui por norma...

No ISEP 29,6ºC, por isso é bem possível...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

Boas tardes, 

rica tarde de Verão...calor e muito sol, máxima do ano *27.9 ºc* ( 16:07 h) ( mínima *12.1ºc *)

Neste momento já com vento de S e por vezes SW a temperatura vai descendo.. algumas nuvens altas a W..

*actual
*
temp:22.4 ºc 

Vento SSW: 25 Km/h ( máximo 45 Km/h de SE às 15: 58 h)

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa ( a descer significativamente ao longo da tarde)

Humidade: 49 % 

Templo invulgar para início de Abril, ( até parece mentira ... ) anda tudo na rua de manga curta e a comer gelados.... 

Tomara muitos dias e Verão serem assim aqui pelo Litoral Norte...


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

30,2ºC na estação da Serra do Pilar (Porto) às 16h (15h UTC).






Se tivesse sido ontem estávamos perante um belo recorde para o mês. (28,0ºC a 23/03/1997)
Mas já estamos em Abril, e o recorde de Abril na referida estação é 31,9ºC (29/04/1947).


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Temperatura em queda...*20.4 ºc* neste momento, o vento já de WSW : 17 Km/h, sem sol, céu a ficar encoberto por nuvens altas e bastante densas/escuras..


----------



## vinc7e (1 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Tarde muito quente cá pelo Minho. Neste momento o sol já se foi,
amanha regressa a chuva


----------



## vegastar (1 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

Dia mais quente do ano. Tmax de 31,0ºC pelas 16:30. A partir daí o vento intensificou-se e a temperatura começou a cair a pique. Sigo com 21,6ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> a zona centro do Porto é bem mais quente que aqui por norma...



Dah. No Verão se for um dia de nortada no litoral consigo ter mais 8-10ºC aqui do que perto da praia. A barreira urbana é forte. Se houvesse uma estação aqui seria RUEMA de certeza.


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 29.1ºC 
Agora que o vento moderado de SW se itensifica cada vez mais tenho 23.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2011 às 18:45)

Skizzo disse:


> Dah. No Verão se for um dia de nortada no litoral consigo ter mais 8-10ºC aqui do que perto da praia. A barreira urbana é forte. Se houvesse uma estação aqui seria RUEMA de certeza.




Eu não moro propriamente na zona litoral...daqui até ao mar serão uns 3km de certeza...e hoje apesar de tudo a tarde não tem nada de verão...até porque o vento hoje soprou de SW...
Repara por exemplo que as Máximas do dia de hoje estiveram bem junto ao litoral...


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

Que tosta! 
Estive noutro afazer pela avenida de Gaia, perto da estação da Serra do Pilar, e estava tanto calor, sem uma aragem


----------



## Fi (1 Abr 2011 às 20:28)

Credo, máxima de 29ºC por aqui. 

A temperatura desceu rapidamente no final da tarde. 18ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2011 às 21:20)

Boa noite

A nebulosidade alta prenuncia uma alteração sensível do tempo aqui pelo litoral norte. Depois de um dia quente (para início de Abril) teremos precipitação e descida sensível da temperatura máxima. É a primavera no seu auge como estação de transição que é...

"Previsão para Sábado, 2 de Abril de 2011

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas nas regiões
do interior até ao final da manhã.
Ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco até ao final
da manhã no litoral e em especial a norte do cabo da Roca..."
_in_ IM

*Actual*
*Tactual: 15,8ºC (Oregon)
Tactual: 16,2ºC (outro)
Hr: 62%
Ponto condensação: 8,5ºC
Pressão: 1013,6 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 1,8 km\h de SSE*


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

Depois de uma máxima de 26.5ºC em Canidelo. Eis que a temperatura vai descendo enquanto a humidade vai subindo.

Temp: *16.6ºC*
Humidade: *82%*

Já tinha saudades do Verão, mas era escusado vir assim, sem ser de mansinho. Foi um bocado "doloroso" levar com aquele calor todo, enquanto tinha de caminhar para chegar aos destinos.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2011 às 07:47)

Bom dia


O céu encontra-se muito nublado, algum nevoeiro e já temos chuva fraca - para já tipo "molha-todos"...ou "morrinha"...ou chuva "miúdinha"...
O vento é fraco de NO.

*Actual*
*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto condensação: 12,9ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h
Rajada: 5,0 km\h*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Abr 2011 às 08:28)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu mantém-se bastante nublado, algumas delas algo ameaçadoras, mas para já nada de precipitação...também aquilo que vier será pouco...
A temperatura essa bem mais amena, depois de uma mínima de *14,4ºC* já foi subindo até aos actuais 14,9ºC...
A humidade é hoje a rainha do dia...


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Manhã a assistir a uma luta entre o sol e as nuvens, mais fresco do que ontem (cerca de 14º).


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite

O dia começou com chuva fraca\chuvisco (sem acumular precipitação...) e céu encoberto. O vento de manhã ainda soprou fraco a moderado.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento é fraco variável.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 10,7ºC (Oregon)
Tmín: 11,3ºC (outro)
Tmáx: 17,5ºC (Oregon)
Tmáx: 17,9ºC (outro)
Rajada de vento máxima: 22 km\h de O*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 80%
Ponto condensação: 7,4ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de SSO*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Abr 2011 às 12:14)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto e vento moderado, vão marcando a manhã.
T.atual 16.6ºC

Rajada max. 43.1km/h


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2011 às 18:07)

Boa tarde. Vento, muito vento, a marcar a tarde aqui pelo litoral...

  Nuvens interessantes a leste, sem hipótese de cá chegarem.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites!

Por aqui dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, limpando durante a tarde, bastante vento de N/NW..

*Neste momento
*
temp:10.8 ºc ( mínima *9.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.0 ºc* )

Vento NNW:10 Km/h ( máximo *44 Km/h* de NW às 18:26 h)

Pressão: 1019.7 hpa

Humidade: 78 %


----------



## Veterano (4 Abr 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, muito sol e 10,4º.

  A semana promete!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia

O dia amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo (discreta nebulosidade alta - cirros dispersos) e vento fraco variável de ENE\NE.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC* (_Oregon_)

*Actual*
*Tactual: 15,9ºC (Oregon)
Hr: 46%
Ponto condensação: 4,3ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h
Rajada: 6,5 km\h*


----------



## vinc7e (4 Abr 2011 às 13:26)

Bons dias,
por cá o dia amanheceu AZUL...e BRANCO


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Actualmente, a temperatura encontra-se nos *17.4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

vinc7e disse:


> Bons dias,
> por cá o dia amanheceu AZUL...e BRANCO



Ora, ora...Boa tarde!
Provocador
Atão, e não há dados? A meteorologia amadora requer dados para funcionar...
*Pelo relato vindo do litoral centro, parece que tiveram mau tempo na capital: fez disparar os disjuntores e houve um apagão junto com o súbito início de chuva rente ao relvado. Muito mau tempo mesmo...*
Parabéns porque são a equipa mais eficaz do campeonato e porque demonstraram uma atitude em campo sempre na defesa do vosso clube.
Tenho pena de certas situações (arbitragens, violência, etc, etc). Nada que belisque a justeza da vitória no campeonato, até porque do outro lado, mesmo com momentos aqui e ali brilhantes, de futebol de alto nível, não souberam precisamente manter esse alto nível em determinadas fases da época...Roberto?! Ahhhh?!  Aqui para mim
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fechando o parêntesis do futebol - por aqui mantêm-se o dia azul, pontuado aqui e ali por branco (das nuvens) e o vento manteve-se fraco

Tmáx: 22,3ºC (Oregon)
Tmáx: 19,3ºC (outro)

*Actual*
*Tactual: 22,3ºC(Oregon)
Tactual: 19,0ºC (outro)
Hr: 33%
Ponto condensação: 5,2ºC
Pressão: 1021,8 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de ESE*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Mantêm-se a calma anti-ciclónica.
O vento ainda soprou momentaneamente moderado ao final da tarde mas encontra-se agora fraco.
Parece que teremos tempo relativamente quente até ao início da próxima semana. Aproveitemos então para bronzear a nossa pálida pele - com a crise por aqui andamos algo pálidos...

*Actual*
*Tactual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 57%
Ponto condensação: 6,4ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 2,2 km\h de NE (máxima hoje de 25,9 km\h)*

Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, menos vento que ontem, subida de temperatura máxima que se deverá acentuar nos próximos dias...

*Neste momento:
*
temp:14.2 ºc ( mínima *7.8 ºc *)  ( máxima *19.3 ºc* )

Vento: NNE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade: 72 %


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, com 14,6º e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## aikkoset (5 Abr 2011 às 15:06)

Boa tarde a todos
Dia quente este! por cá 27.6º.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 16:13)

*30°C* na Ema de Anadia do IM,àS (15H locais)

*30,4°C* na Ema de Anadia às 15hUTC (16H locais)


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2011 às 17:16)

Boas tardes... 

Céu limpo, muito sol e calor!

Estou com a máxima do dia neste momento: *26.7 ºc* ( mínima *10.9 ºc* )

Vento NNE:12 Km/h

Pressão 1017.0 hpa ( a descer , variação - 2.5 hpa nas últimas 3 horas ) 

Humidade:37 %

Amanhã deverá ser um pouco mais quente...


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

temperatura subiu uma décima, nova máxima do dia *26.8ºc* agora mesmo.. (17:20 h) 

o vento ainda não rodou para W ou NW , não há brisa marítima para já...


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2011 às 20:14)

Boas, 

a máxima ainda foi aos *27.1 ºc* ( 17: 54 h )

Neste momento ainda 25.2 ºc ... temperatura francamente elevada para esta altura do dia, e sobretudo do ano.... parece que estamos no Verão... 

Vento de ENE : 8 Km/h ( hoje não houve brisa marítima, pelo não chegou aqui à minha zona )


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Abr 2011 às 20:20)

Por aqui record do ano 28,9ºC às 17h55


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> a máxima ainda foi aos *27.1 ºc* ( 17: 54 h )
> 
> ...



Boa Tarde! 

Mas que rico início de noite que temos pelo Grande Porto.
Sopra uma leve brisa. A temperatura é de *25.3ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (5 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

Boa noite,
muito calor também por cá.
*20.5ºC *neste momento


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

Continuo com *24.1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (5 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

Tou com 25,5. A máxima pela baixa chegou aos 31.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

Boa noite

Dia quente, com a máxima a chegar aos 28.4ºC.
Neste momento ainda uns incríveis 21.4ºC


----------



## Fi (5 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

A máxima chegou aos 28,5ºC. 

A temperatura actual é de 25ºC


----------



## 1337 (5 Abr 2011 às 22:23)

Boas
Máxima hoje de 28.2ºC 

por agora ja sigo com uns fresvos 17.2ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Abr 2011 às 22:28)

1337 disse:


> Boas
> Máxima hoje de 28.2ºC
> 
> por agora ja sigo com uns fresvos 17.2ºC



Por aí, está fresco... por aqui ainda está nos 24,9.ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

Fi disse:


> A máxima chegou aos 28,5ºC.
> 
> A temperatura actual é de 25ºC



Um bocado mais a Norte de ti, sigo com 23.8ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

Aqui sobe para 25,1C e 31HR, claro vento de Sul na media de 12Kms/h


----------



## 1337 (5 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

serei o unico com esta temperatura? 16.8ºC
desce bem


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2011 às 22:54)

1337 disse:


> serei o unico com esta temperatura? 16.8ºC
> desce bem



Claro que não, colega!
Por aqui estão agora *16,7ºC*...Mas com a aragem que corre do interior parece bem mais quente. Noite fantástica!


----------



## 1337 (5 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Claro que não, colega!
> Por aqui estão agora *16,7ºC*...Mas com a aragem que corre do interior parece bem mais quente. Noite fantástica!



Se não for voçe não é mais ninguem Aristocrata :P
sem ofensa claro 
16.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

Boas, 

por aqui ainda 23.1 ºc , uma bela noite tropical em inícios de Abril, está um ar morno na rua, típico de noites mais de Verão...

Vento ESE: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 45 %

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2011 às 23:17)

Realmente está uma noite magnífica...mesmo para os meus padrões "mais frescos".
Hoje esteve uma "brasa", mais típica de alguns dias de finais de Maio ou Junho. O vento de Este trazia um ar quente e seco - a meio da tarde estava com uma vontade de me atirar ao rio

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 7,7ºC*
*Tmáx: 29,5ºC (Oregon - com RS caseiro)
Tmáx: 25,4ºC (outro sensor em zona sombria)*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 62%
Ponto condensação: 9,4ºC
Pressão: 1019,8 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h
Rajada: 4,7 km\h de N (mas variável)*


----------



## Marcos André (5 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

Olá boa noite
por Barrô o dia foi quente, o mais quente do ano até agora. A temperatura maxima chegou aos 33.5ºC. apesar de ser de noite a temperatura tem-se mantido alta, cerca de 24ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2011 às 23:37)

A temperatura está muito estável 22.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Início o dia 06 de Abril com uns impressionantes *23.9ºC* 
E o vento de Este continua.
Será a 1ª noite tropical da temporada?


----------



## Fi (6 Abr 2011 às 02:46)

João Soares disse:


> Início o dia 06 de Abril com uns impressionantes *23.9ºC*
> E o vento de Este continua.
> Será a 1ª noite tropical da temporada?




Acabei de chegar dos bares da praia e parecia Agosto. Abafado pelo vento moderado de Leste.
Despeço-me com ainda 22ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

mínima tropical de *21.9 ºc* , notável em inícios de Abril...

*Neste momento
*
temp: 22.3 ºc 

Vento ESE:18Km/h

Pressão:1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 38%

Céu nublado, numa mistura de nuvens alta e muita poeira...

Adivinha-se um dia de canícula, muitas máximas do ano deverão ser ultrapassadas...


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 08:26)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> mínima tropical de *21.9 ºc* , notável em inícios de Abril...
> 
> ...



Estamos mesmo em Abril!? 

A Mínima por Canidelo não desceu dos... *22.1ºC*.
Actualmente, estão 23.3ºC
Com céu muito nublado com muita poeira no ar. 

Nem Pedras Rubras fugiu à regra:






Algumas Mínimas das Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras do Porto:
ISEP - *22.8ºC*
Lordelo do Ouro - *23.4ºC*
Leça da Palmeira - *22.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 08:47)

João Soares disse:


> Estamos mesmo em Abril!?
> 
> 
> Algumas Mínimas das Estações Meteorológicas Amadoras do Porto:
> ...



Realmente, que tempo mais estranho para Abril...estas mínimas de hoje não são só mínimas altas para Abril, são mínimas altas para qualquer mês de Verão....e, se até à meia noite de logo não forem batidas com mínimas mais baixas, então serão certamente das mais altas do ano de 2011, rivalizando fortemente com as mínimas tropicais que teremos no próximo Verão...

De momento céu a querer abrir, nuvens altas a dissiparem um pouco , mas uma intensa mancha de poeira acastanhada cobre o céu... 23.3ºc ...tempo doentio e abafado...


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 08:53)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente, que tempo mais estranho para Abril...estas mínimas de hoje não são só mínimas altas para Abril, são mínimas altas para qualquer mês de Verão....e, se até à meia noite de logo não forem batidas com mínimas mais baixas, então serão certamente das mais altas do ano de 2011, rivalizando fortemente com as mínimas tropicais que teremos no próximo Verão...
> 
> De momento céu a querer abrir, nuvens altas a dissiparem um pouco , mas uma intensa mancha de poeira acastanhada cobre o céu... 23.3ºc ...tempo doentio e abafado...



Para não falar que possivelmente poderão bater-se recordes extremos de temperatura Mínima para Abril. O Actual recorde pertence a *Tavira com 22.3ºC, no dia 22.Abril de 1945*.



Está mesmo um dia abafado e doentio. O céu está amarelo-torrado, parece que anda enjoado. O vento de Este sopra moderadamente e a humidade é baixa. A temperatura é de *24.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia. Sem dúvida um ambiente abafado, só disfarçado pela ausência do sol, encoberto por uma mistura de nuvens altas e poeira do deserto.

  O vento sopra fraco, mas ajuda a uma sensação de menor calor.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Abr 2011 às 09:44)

Bom dia

Mínima 20.8ºC, noite tropical no início de Abril 
Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, ambiente abafado,  com a temperatura já nos 24.9ºC


----------



## fabiosilva (6 Abr 2011 às 11:06)

Alguém me sabe dizer que calor é este?


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 13:48)

Algumas temperaturas das Estações Amadoras do Grande Porto:

Leça da Palmeira: *29.7ºC*
Lordelo Do Ouro: *29.6ºC*
ISEP: *28.6ºC*
Quinta da Lousa: *29.8ºC*

Por Canidelo, sigo com céu nublado de nuvens altas e poeira.
Temp. Actual: *29.7ºC*


----------



## vegastar (6 Abr 2011 às 14:21)

Aqui pela Trofa sigo com 30,7ºC, quase a bater o recorde do ano (31.0ºC).

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºC, pois o vento só mudou para leste por volta da 1:30. A partir daí esteve sempre acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Boas Tardes! 

Sigo com *30.8ºC* 
O céu nublado pela poeira, porque não há nuvens no céu.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Abr 2011 às 17:04)

Boa tarde

Por aqui 31ºC, humidade a 21%.

Tmax. 31.2ºC


----------



## mesq (6 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

Boa tarde amigos, uma pergunta apenas, depois de ter registado *32.5ºC* no meu termómetro: é de mim ou este é o dia mais quente de Abril de que há registo no Norte de Portugal?


----------



## filipept (6 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

Boas

Por aqui estou com  34ºC  e com 20% de RH!! Pressão nos 1013hpa.
Não sei se a minha estação estará boa ou não mas que está muito calor está, parece um dia de alto verão.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 17:40)

Muito Calor no Litoral Norte,acima dos 30°C! 

Temperaturas às 16h locais nas Emas do IM

Ponte De Lima *31,3°C*

Vila Nova De Cerveira *31,2°C*
Anadia *31,2°C*
Aveiro *31,2°C*
Viana Do Castelo *31,1°C*
Porto/Aeroporto *30,4°C*
Monçao *30,4°C*


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 17:43)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Muito Calor no Litoral Norte,acima dos 30°C!



Bastante! Está muito abafado. O céu continua nublado.
De momento, cheguei à máxima de *31.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 17:53)

Boas tardes..

Muito calor, máxima do ano de *28.3 ºc* ( ás 17:18 h)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta ,e sobretudo muita poeira do deserto na atmosfera...

*Actual
*
temp: 28.0 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 16Km/h ( máximo 39Km/h de ESE ás 10:35 h)

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 35 %

Tempo abafado e doentio...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

Vila Nova de Cerveira *32,4°C*
Monçao *32,4°C*


----------



## Fi (6 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

Mas o que é isto!? Máxima de 31,5ºC?! 
Subscrevo. Céu completamente coberto, tempo abafado e doentio, amarelado. 

Tive uma mínima de 21ºC e tenho 29ºC neste momento... O que se passou aqui no nosso Litoral Norte?!


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

Fi disse:


> Mas o que é isto!? Máxima de 31,5ºC?!
> Subscrevo. Céu completamente coberto, tempo abafado e doentio, amarelado.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 21ºC e tenho 29ºC neste momento... O que se passou aqui no nosso Litoral Norte?!



A ausência de brisa marítima e toda esta massa de ar quente que se desloca do Norte de África ( bem visível em toda a poeira na atmosfera) favoreceu temperaturas elevadas em especial no litoral, curioso que notei mais calor ( abafado) hoje.. mesmo junto à praia na Foz ( o carro marcava 30.5 ºc às 17:30 h ) do que aqui na minha zona alta, mais interior ( mas também tenho a estação num sítio muito alto e exposto aos ventos de todos os quadrantes, com radiation shield próprio ), acredito que se não tivessem sido as nuvens altas e a poeira a "filtrarem" o sol, e se se mantivesse o fluxo continental ao longo da tarde, então as máximas subiriam mais um pouco... 

sigo com 27.3 ºc 

vento continua de E/ESE : 14 Km/h

Mais um dia sem brisa marítima.

Foto tirada há pouco  para W, vê-se bem a mistura entre poeiras e algumas nuvens altas..


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

Boas
Nova máxima hoje de 32.5ºC
mas que início de Abril


----------



## vegastar (6 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

Por aqui também bati a máxima do ano: 31,5ºC! Após ter atingido os 31ºC por volta das 14:00 a temperatura tem estado muito estável. Neste momento ainda tenho 31,1ºC.


----------



## Fi (6 Abr 2011 às 19:01)

Snifa disse:


> A ausência de brisa marítima e toda esta massa de ar quente que se desloca do Norte de África ( bem visível em toda a poeira na atmosfera) favoreceu temperaturas elevadas em especial no litoral, curioso que notei mais calor ( abafado) hoje.. mesmo junto à praia na Foz ( o carro marcava 30.5 ºc às 17:30 h ) do que aqui na minha zona alta, mas mais interior ( mas também tenho a estação num sítio muito alto e exposto aos ventos, com radiation shield próprio ), acredito que se não tivessem sido as nuvens altas e a poeira a "filtrarem" o sol, e se se mantivesse o fluxo continental ao longo da tarde, então as máximas subiriam mais um pouco...
> 
> sigo com 27.3 ºc
> 
> ...




Já tinha notado que esteve mais quente aqui no litoral do que na cidade. 
A ausência de brisa marítima é gritante aqui... Foi um dia de espantar. Como é que a poeira chegou até ao Norte?!


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

Aqui maxima de 31.1C e 17HR, com vento de Sul nos 12Km/h


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Snifa disse:


> Foto tirada há pouco  para W, vê-se bem a mistura entre poeiras e algumas nuvens altas..



Ninguém ficou hoje indiferente à poeira do Saara que cobriu o céu durante todo o dia. 

Imagens de satélite.

Às 12:20






Às 14:00






--------------------

Temperaturas máximas de hoje das synops (TOP 5).

TOP 5 das synops:

*33,0ºC* - Ovar/Maceda
31,4ºC - Viana do Castelo (Chafe)
30,6ºC - Porto (P.Rubras)
29,5ºC - Coimbra/Cernache
29,0ºC - Monte Real


Mínimas tropicais:

22,0ºC - Monte Real
21,9ºC - Coimbra/Cernache
21,1ºC - Porto (P.Rubras)


----------



## João Soares (6 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

Boa Noite!

A temperatura está em queda, comprometendo a mínima registada esta noite.
Sigo com *22.7ºC*

A casa é que aqueceu é de que maneira. (26.8ºC)


----------



## Skizzo (6 Abr 2011 às 20:41)

26.5 por aqui. Maxima foi de 32,1, minima foi de 22,7.


----------



## Fi (6 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> A temperatura está em queda, comprometendo a mínima registada esta noite.
> Sigo com *22.7ºC*
> ...



23,5ºC, bem mais fresco do que ontem à mesma hora. Ao abrir as janelas para refrescar o 2º andar da casa, ela acabou por aquecer.


----------



## Costa (6 Abr 2011 às 21:34)

Fi disse:


> Como é que a poeira chegou até ao Norte?!



Sabia que grande parte da areia nas Caraíbas é made in Sahara?


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2011 às 21:57)

Bom fim de dia

Uma canícula, pode-se dizer deste dia. Como estamos ainda no início de Abril podemos afirmar convictamente que o verão esteve por cá.
O nosso cantinho não é decididamente o local mais quente do país, mas por vezes aquece bem. E nestes dias é a zona mais quente - também nós nos podemos orgulhar de termos estas surpresas Não vivemos só de clima temperado com temperaturas relativamente frescas e chuva...

Um dia marcado por nebulosidade alta, vento moderado de leste das 9h até às 19h (+\-) e poeira, muita poeira, uma espécie de fumo castanho-amarelado, proveniente do norte de África. Pouco habitual por estas paragens.
Uma situação destas em Julho\Agosto e teríamos mais de 40º generalizados a toda a região.

*Extremos
Tmín: 15,9ºC
Tmáx: 31,1ºC
Rajada máx: 32,0 km\h

Actual
Tactual: 19,0ºC
Hr: 50%
Ponto de condensação: 8,4ºC
Pressão: 1019,8
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h (variável)
Rajada: 4,0 km\h de NE*


----------



## Marcos André (6 Abr 2011 às 22:00)

Boa noite!
Mas que dias de primavera!! É e primeira vez que tenho oportunidade testemunhar uma noite tropical em Abril, de manha quando vi o valor até fiquei de boca aberta!!! Nem queria acreditar... Durante a noite em Barrô a temperatura não baixou mais que os 21ºC e a temperatura maxima foi de 33.5ºC.  temperatura actual é de 23ºC. com as temperaturas elevadas vêm os incendios e hoje vi dois, um deles no concelho de Águeda.


----------



## Fi (6 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

Costa disse:


> Sabia que grande parte da areia nas Caraíbas é made in Sahara?



Não sabia, Costa. Mas hoje já ouvi a piada "Já que a praia da Granja está com pouca areia temos de a encomendar de algum lado". 

Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

noite muito agradável, praticamente sem vento.

*actual
*

temp: 22.7 ºc 

Vento SSE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.7 hpa

Humidade: 43 %

Vamos ver se a mínima de *21.9 ºc* se mantém até às 0 horas.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite

Dia quente, com a máxima a chegar aos 31.2ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 22.0ºC, temperatura de meter respeito a muitas noites de Verão.

A humidade durante o dia chegou a ser de 19%.


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Eu ca ja vou com 16.5ºC
depois de um dia de torra que bom que sabe esta frescura


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2011 às 23:53)

Para me despedir deste dia\noite quente...

*Já sabe mal dormir com edredão!*

*Actual
Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 62%
Ponto condensação: 8,5ºC
Pressão: 1021,8 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de N*

P.S.: Nada tenho contra ti "1337", mas o facto é que lá tenho que relatar valores inferiores aos teus! *Bolas!*
Foi sem querer...


1337 disse:


> Eu ca ja vou com *16.5ºC*
> depois de um dia de torra que bom que sabe esta frescura


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2011 às 23:58)

Ainda  22.1 ºc 

Vento ENE :2 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 48%


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2011 às 00:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para me despedir deste dia\noite quente...
> 
> *Já sabe mal dormir com edredão!*
> 
> ...



 eu ainda so vou com 16.1ºC
Eu ja o ultrapasso caro Aristocrata


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2011 às 00:49)

1337 disse:


> eu ainda so vou com 16.1ºC
> Eu ja o ultrapasso caro Aristocrata



Ehhhh, queres ver que temos *GUERRA*?

*Tactual:* *15,4ºC*
Acho que não terei uma noite lá muito tropical...que acham?


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2011 às 01:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ehhhh, queres ver que temos *GUERRA*?
> 
> *Tactual:* *15,4ºC*
> Acho que não terei uma noite lá muito tropical...que acham?



15.2ºC
Eu disse que lhe passava


----------



## Fi (7 Abr 2011 às 01:47)

Despeço-me com 18ºC, que alívio.


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2011 às 07:17)

Que manhã fresca! 

Estão *16.7ºC*, no entanto vem aí outro dia quente.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2011 às 07:38)

Bom dia

Para já temos céu encoberto por um misto de nebulosidade média\alta (ainda alguma poeira no ar?).
Vento fraco.
Início de dia algo fresco (atendendo aos relatos de outras zonas...)

*Tmín: 12,5ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 13,0ºC
HR: 74%
Ponto condensação: 8,7ºC
Pressão: 1023,9 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de N*


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz já estou nos 20º, com céu ainda encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2011 às 09:23)

Por Braga, ontem registei uns 32ºC de máxima (medidos em carro), pelas 20h ainda estavam 27ºc, e a noite exigiu a remoção urgente de roupa da cama. A atmosfera ainda continua com esta luminosidade invulgar.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2011 às 09:30)

Bom dia
a mínima foi de 12.5ºC
agora vou com 17.5ºC e a poeira continua e fazendo estas cores estranhas...


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

Que tempo horrível! 
Super abafado, o céu é castanho, amarelado, sei lá, que mistura...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2011 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

Tempo abafado o céu continua a apresentar a mesma tonalidade.

Tatual: 28.4ºC
Tmin.:15.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2011 às 14:19)

Por Rio Tinto continua o calor (quase 30º), com vento fraco e algum sol, apesar da poeira, as nuvens já desapareceram.


----------



## aikkoset (7 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Boa tarde
Por Melres-Gondomar 31.2º neste momento, custa mesmo conduzir com este tempo, nem com os vidros abertos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

Mais um dia muito quente,um pouco menos que ontem ainda assim,no litoral Norte.
Vento de Noroeste a refrescar as zonas mais proximas do litoral.

Temperaturas nas Emas do Im às 16h locais

Anadia *31,8°C*
Monçao *31,2°C*
Cabeceiras De Basto *30,7°C*
Braga *30,6°C*
Arouca *30,5°C*


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente e abafado, no entanto, ao contrário de ontem, hoje já entrou algum ar marítimo (uma brisa muito fraca, quase nula) durante a tarde, mesmo assim a máxima ainda foi aos *27.4 ºc* ( mínima *17.8ºc* )

*Actual
*
temp: 19.8 ºc 

Vento: NW : 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 54%

De novo o céu com a tonalidade cor de poeira ao longo de todo o dia...em alguns carros estacionados era mesmo visível uma fina camada...

Foto tirada hoje ao fim da tarde de minha casa para W com zoom, bem visíveis as poeiras densas na atmosfera, dava para olhar directamente para o sol sem qualquer incómodo tal a densidade do "filtro" de poeiras:


----------



## Fi (7 Abr 2011 às 21:52)

Dia menos quente que o de ontem, fiquei-me pelos 28,6ºC. Ainda era visível alguma poeira no ar mas durante o final da tarde começou a desaparecer.

Agora, uns frescos 18ºC. Entrou a brisa marítima.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Por aqui igual
a máxima apenas ficou.se pelos 29.1ºC mas estranho é que pareciam que tavam uns 33 ou mais de sensação 
por agora sigo com uns frescos 17ºC


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2011 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto com 18,2º, vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia
por aqui sigo com uns agradavais 18ºC e sol sem poeira finalmente


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2011 às 11:38)

Bom dia

A temperatura volta a subir, mais um dia quente 27.6ºC.


----------



## Costa (8 Abr 2011 às 12:48)

É de mim ou o IM removeu as estações da Serra do Pilar e de Massarelos?


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2011 às 12:59)

Costa disse:


> É de mim ou o IM removeu as estações da Serra do Pilar e de Massarelos?



Pelo que reparei, removeu do Mapa das Observações todas as REUMAS.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

João Soares disse:


> Pelo que reparei, removeu do Mapa das Observações todas as REUMAS.



Exacto.

Acabam-se assim as confusões com a RUEMAs de Lisboa e a RUEMA de Leiria(cidade). 
Fica a dúvida quanto à "RUEMA" da Serra do Pilar, visto, pelo menos até 2000, haver normais dessa estação que a partir daí, e sem aparente mudança de local, passou de EMA a RUEMA.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Abr 2011 às 15:51)

Mais um dia muito quente!

Temperaturas às 14locais nas Emas do IM

Monçao *32,3°C*
Anadia *31,1°C*
Cabeceiras De Basto *31,0°C*
Aveiro *30,6°C*

15H locais

Monçao *32,3°C*
Anadia *31,6°C*
Cabeceiras De Basto *31,2°C*
Aveiro *30,8°C*


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2011 às 17:14)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia de calor ,hoje já com mais luminosidade e  bastante menos poeiras!

*Actual
*
temp: 24.2 ºc ( máxima do ano *29.0 º* às 13:23 h) ( mínima *16.6 ºc* )

Vento W: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 39 %


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2011 às 17:55)

Calor e mais calor 
Que saudades de uma chuvinha 

Tmax. 31.4ºC 

Sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2011 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde!

Máxima de *26.9ºC*. 

Céu mais azul que nos dias anteriores, e vento fraco.
Actualmente, *24.5ºC*.

Até mais logooooo!


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2011 às 10:18)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco pela madrugada, nuvens a entrar pelo mar, temperatura em baixa (17,7º).

  O calor fez um interregno.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2011 às 10:23)

Sem dúvida...um pequeno interregno no calor estival dos últimos dias.
Hoje amanheceu encoberto, com vento fraco e "morrinha" que ainda molhou alguma coisa
Mas neste momento o sol recomeça timidamente a aparecer por entre as nuvens.

*Tmín: 10,5ºC*

*Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: 12,8ºC
Pressão: 1022,9 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h
Rajada: 4,7 km\h de OSO*

Um bom fim de semana


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2011 às 10:26)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, temperatura 20.3ºC.
Um dia mais fresco, também sabe bem.


----------



## Fi (9 Abr 2011 às 11:20)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu muito nublado, temperatura 20.3ºC.
> Um dia mais fresco, também sabe bem.



Sabe mesmo bem!! Actual de 20ºC.
Mínima de 15,8ºC durante a noite. As casas aqueceram bastante.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

Boas noites, 

finalmente um dia mais fresco, com temperaturas mais próprias da época, e até alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada..

*Actual
*
temp: 14.1 ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *20.4 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia também foi bem mais fresco.
Tmax.15.8ºC
Tmin.15.5ºC

Neste momento sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2011 às 12:37)

Boa tarde

Um dia que começou (e continua...) muito agradável, de verdadeira primavera.
Depois de um dia farrusco como o de ontem, fresco até, o céu azul e a luz brilhante do astro-rei dão um toque especial ao Domingo.

*Extremos de ontem dia 10*
*Tmín: 10,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,8ºC*

*Hoje*
*Tmín: 7,7ºC*

*Actual
Tactual: 20,8ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto condensação: 7,8ºC
Pressão: 1027,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Rajada: 11,5 km\h de N*


----------



## CptRena (10 Abr 2011 às 14:12)

Que nortada. Veio tarde mas ainda a tempo da Feira de Março


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Depois de uma tarde, ontem, com nortada moderada, para já vento fraco de nordeste, céu limpo e 14,3º.


----------



## Fi (11 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Boa tarde!

A mínima foi bastante baixa: 11ºC. 

Sigo com 20ºC. Dia bem agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2011 às 23:13)

Boa noite

Mais um dia tipicamente primaveril.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura "primaveril"

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 7,4ºC*
*Tmáx: 25,6ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 70%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1024,9 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de NNE*


----------



## jpmartins (12 Abr 2011 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Noite estrelada, com 89% de humidade.
Tatual:13.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2011 às 00:26)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de ontem*

tempª máx: *22.2 ºc*

Tempª min: *11.1ºc *

*Actual
*
temp:19.1 ºc 

Vento NE: 7 Km/h

Pressão:1023.1 hpa

Humidade:59 %

noite agradável com céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2011 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Regressou o vento leste, que sopra moderado, a antever um dia quente e seco.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite

Dia com muito sol e algum vento de NE.

Tmax.27.5ºC
Raj.max.32.7km/h

Tmin.14.8ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2011 às 23:34)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, subida de temperatura 

*Neste momento
*
Temp: 18.1 ºc ( mínima *15.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.3 ºc* )

Vento: NNE: 5 Km/h ( máximo *41 Km/h* de NE às 09:39 h)

Pressão: 1020.5 hpa

Humidade: 58 %


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Um dia de sol. Alguma nebulosidade alta mas pouco densa e dispersa.
Algum vento moderado pela manhã mas que se tornou fraco pela tarde e agora à noite.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 12,0ºC*
*Tmáx: 27,6ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 80%
Ponto condensação: 10ºC
Pressão: 1021 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de N*


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Abr 2011 às 02:26)

Boa noite, depois de um interregno bastante alargado por motivos laborais, cá estou eu de regresso...

Este mês de Abril tem tido muito pouco de "Abril, águas mil", tem sido um constante de tempo seco e de dias de sol bem agradáveis e convidativos de uma ida à praia...

Por agora a temperatura vai caindo lentamente, mesmo assim bastante quente nos actuais 15,8ºC e 72% de humidade...


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2011 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Mais um dia de Primavera adiantada, com muito sol, vento leste fraco e 17,5º.


----------



## aikkoset (13 Abr 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Por cá Temp. min 13.4º, actual 19.2.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, céu limpo, muito sol e algum calor durante a tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 21.8 ºc ( mínima *14.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.0 ºc* )

Vento NW: 14Km/h

Pressão: 1014.6 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 54%


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Bom fim de tarde e início de noite

Dia de sol mas com menos vento que ontem; de tarde o vento fraco soprou do quadrante NO.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,3ºC*
*Tmáx: 27,5ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 47%
Ponto condensação: 8,2ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 0,0 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.0ºc ( mínima *12.2ºc* ) ( máxima *23.3 ºc* )

Vento: NNW:5 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.0 hpa

Humidade: 69 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo,alguma nebulosidade alta visível a Oeste, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Abr 2011 às 22:23)

Boa noite

Dia marcado pelo sol, vento moderado com a rajada max. a chegar aos 30.6km/h.
Tatual:16.4ºC

Tmax.24.9ºC
Tmin. 12.3ºC


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Continua o tempo de Primavera, com vento fraco, muito sol e 17,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2011 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Agradável vai o dia. O sol brilha, mesmo por entre a fina camada de cirros que marca o céu. O vento fraco, do interior calor nos traz...
A pressão encontra-se baixa 


*Tmín: 6,9ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 25,8ºC
Hr: 25%
Ponto condensação: 4,3ºC
Pressão: 1008,5 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Rajada: 11,9 km\h de ENE*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

Boa noite

O resto do dia não teve nada de novo...o que até é bom!

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 6,9ºC*
*Tmáx: 27,1ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 60%
Ponto condensação: 5,5ºC
Pressão: 1009,5 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,6 km\h de N*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2011 às 01:14)

Não há muito a dizer, mais um dia de sol.
Tmax.25.7ºC
Tmin.10.6ºC

Neste momento sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Boa tarde! 

Por Canidelo, céu limpo e vento fraco de O (média de 5.0 km/h).
Temperatura Actual: *22.1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2011 às 20:28)

Boa noite

Céu limpo, a lua já brilha quase na fase cheia, parece uma noite de Verão.

Tatual:21.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Boa noite

Dia similar aos anteriores. Sol e pouco vento.

A partir de amanhã o padrão meteorológico começará a mudar - a nebulosidade lentamente virá para o continente e a instabilidade (ainda com muitos "ses") será a tónica desta semana. Mas nada de anormal teremos, apenas situação normal para o mês de Abril (pelo menos com os dados que temos é o que parece).

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,5ºC*
*Tmáx: 27,1ºC*

*Actual*
*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 55%
Ponto condensação: 4,6ºC
Pressão: 1010,5 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de N*

*Continuação de bom fim de semana*


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Começam a chegar algumas nuvens dispersas, para já nada de mais.

  Vento fraco e 16,3º, bom domingo para todos.


----------



## aikkoset (17 Abr 2011 às 11:38)

Bom dia
Por cá céu limpo com 24.8º actual.


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo com alguns cumulus no horizonte.
A rajada máxima é de 16.2 km/h de Oeste.
Por agora, média de 8.6 km/h de Oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Boa tarde

Céu pouco nublado - boas formações (cúmulos) avistam-se para o interior - para além da barreira das serras do Marão-Alvão.
O vento tem soprado de NO (mas variável) fraco a moderado.

*Extremos
Tmín: 9,1ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC

Actual
Tactual: 23,3ºC
Hr: 32%
Ponto condensação: 5,7ºC
Pressão: 1011,6 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h
Rajada: 9,4 km\h de NO*

*Bom resto de Domingo de Ramos e boa Semana Pascal*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Abr 2011 às 20:05)

Boa Tarde,

Dia marcado ainda por algum calor, embora logo desde manhã cedo já era possível observar alguns cumulus...espera-se uma mudança de padrão agora...
Por agora ainda nuns agradáveis 19,9ºC e 52% de humidade relativa....a pressão subiu um pouco...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> ...espera-se uma *mudança de padrão* agora...



Coincidências: muda a lua (Lua Cheia) e muda o padrão atmosférico

Agora pela noite observa-se que há bastante nebulosidade mas dispersa. O vento é fraco.

*Actual*
*Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 45%
Ponto condensação: 5,6ºC
Pressão: 1012,6 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,6 km\h de SSO (rajada máxima hoje: 24,3 km\h)*


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2011 às 21:24)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado/ limpo,  ao fim da tarde aumentou a nebulosidade, alguma já com certo desenvolvimento vinda de S/SE.. a mudança está aí... 

*Actual
*
temp: 18.3 ºc ( mínima *12.9ºc* ) ( máxima *23.5 ºc* )

Vento:WSW: 8 Km/h

Pressão:1012.0 Hpa

Humidade: 65 %


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Abr 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia já mudou um pouco de cara, mesmo assim a temperatura lá fora ainda está bem agradável, muito embora o céu já esteja coberto por bastantes nuvens médias...
Esperemos pela evolução do dia...entretanto nos 19,5ºC e 60% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2011 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Sem dúvida a mudança está aí, mais para o final da tarde. Para já, bastantes nuvens a cobrir o céu, com vento fraco e 16,7º.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Abr 2011 às 09:23)

Alguns modelos parecem-me contemplar a possibilidade de trovoada para regiões próximas do Porto para o final da tarde/inicio da noite....alguém me confirma isso?


----------



## aikkoset (18 Abr 2011 às 17:47)

Boa tarde!
Por cá céu bastante nublado, temp.max. 25.7º e 22.6º actual, com vento fraco de Oeste e a pressão a baixar 1007.0 hpa actual; vamos ver se


----------



## Fi (18 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.

Para já, máxima de 24ºC e mínima de 14ºC. Actual de 21ºC e um pôr do sol lindo. Algumas nuvens mas nada de especial.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Abr 2011 às 18:18)

Para já continua-se a aguardar...o céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas, mas nada de ameaçador por enquanto...
A temperatura máxima não subiu tanto hoje, ficou-se pelos 21,5ºC...actualmente com 19,9ºC...


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 21:42)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, algumas pingas durante a tarde, mas de curta duração.

Neste momento avistam-se clarões na direcção S..o meu detector vai assinalado descargas bastante frequentes 

*actual
*
temp: 16.4 ºc ( mínima *12.9 ºc *) ( máxima *21.9 ºc* )

Vento: WSW:4 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.0 hpa

Humidade: 75 %


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

E agora ouviu-se bem  um trovão abafado...


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

E agora um belo relâmpago a SSW!  cheira a terra molhada...

19 segundos depois o trovão abafado....


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

Cada vez mais perto, belos raios! a S/SSW, foto acabada de tirar de minha casa:

fiz um crop apertado para aproximar mais:


----------



## Fi (18 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> E agora um belo relâmpago a SSW!  cheira a terra molhada...
> 
> 19 segundos depois o trovão abafado....



Bem visível e audível aqui! Continuam os relâmpagos a Sudoeste. Sem vento, sem chuva, tudo demasiado calmo.


----------



## dj_teko (18 Abr 2011 às 22:06)

boas que nos reserva a noite  ?


----------



## Fi (18 Abr 2011 às 22:13)

Que foto fantástica, Snifa!!!

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Começa a chover grosso!


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Começa a chover grosso!



  Pelo Aviz também chove, com 16,7º.

  Trovões há pouco, ainda distantes.


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

Boa foto, Snifa.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

Snifa disse:


> Cada vez mais perto, belos raios! a S/SSW, foto acabada de tirar de minha casa:
> 
> fiz um crop apertado para aproximar mais:



Esta foto, espectacular, sem duvida


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Abr 2011 às 22:26)

Por cá por cima, ainda nada de chuva...


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

Chove agora com alguma intensidade *0.5 mm* acumulados 

Que cheirinho a terra molhada!

Obrigado pelos comentários à foto!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Por aqui também se viu alguns relâmpagos, mas tudo ao longe.
A precipitação rendeu 0.5mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Abr 2011 às 01:25)

Boa noite,

Afinal a minha previsão de trovoada não foi descabida por completo =) Por aqui tive um pouco mais de sorte, ainda acumulei 1,0mm...agora quando cheguei a casa notava-se um cheiro muito agradável a terra húmida...

Por agora 17,8ºc com 73% de humidade relativa...


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2011 às 01:27)

Agora sempre que vejo grandes fotografias,desconfio logo que foi do Snifa. 
Parabens,muito bem conseguida


----------



## aikkoset (19 Abr 2011 às 02:27)

Boa noite!
Chove neste momentocom alguma intensidade, temp. actual 16º.


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia. O resto da noite foi calma aqui pelo Aviz, sem trovoada. Alguma chuva, céu encoberto, vento fraco de sul e 15,8º.


----------



## aikkoset (19 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros, o sol aparece por entre as nuvens temp actual 20.5º


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.

De madrugada e manhã a chuva foi constante mas fraca.
Neste momento o céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é fraco.

*Atual* (novo acordo ortográfico)
*Tatual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 70%
Ponto condensação: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 1005,4 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 4,0 km\h de SSO
Precipitação acumulada: 4,3 mm*


----------



## aikkoset (19 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

Atualização
Ouve-se trovões a ocidente (Porto)


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

Boas tardes, 

tem chovido bem nos últimos minutos por aqui, sigo com *6.6 mm* acumulados, intensidade máxima *48.1 mm/hora* às 13:59h 

De momento, chuva fraca.

*actual
*
temp: 14.3 ºc ( mínima *13.3 ºc* )

Vento: SSW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa (a descer )

Humidade: 90 %


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2011 às 14:42)

1º trovão audível cá no burgo...às 14.30h.
Em menos de 10 minutos (!!!) acumulei *8,4 mm de precipitação*. Um aguaceiro forte e só depois disso é que a trovoada se fez sentir.
Já levo 10,4 mm neste aguaceiro. para um mês de Abril tão sequinho como este...nada mau!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ0-dgHxGdA"]YouTube        - 19 Abril 2011.mp4[/ame]


----------



## PauloSR (19 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

Boa Tarde,

Mas que autentico diluvio se abate na Póvoa de Lanhoso, já há 15 minutos.... chuva fortíssima...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vai chovendo, com alguns períodos mais intensos, que renderam até ao momento 16.0mm.


----------



## Golden Fields (19 Abr 2011 às 19:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já levo 10,4 mm neste aguaceiro. para um mês de Abril tão sequinho como este...nada mau!



Em contrapartida tivémos um Outubro bem chuvoso, não te vi a queixar. 
O nosso clima é qualquer coisa de espantoso, tivémos até 17 de Abril sem chuva nenhuma, em 2 dias, sobem estrondosamente os nossos níveis de precipitação.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Sigo com 19.6mm desde as 00h.
T.atual: 17.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2011 às 20:37)

Incrível a chuvada que se abate por aqui!!

rain rate actual: *130.6 mm/h*

acumulado até ao momento:*14 mm*

chuva torrencial e gotas enormes!


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

EDIT 20:38 *RAIN RATE: 304.8 mm/h*

Chuva super forte!

Gotas enormes e a caírem de forma torrencial!


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

Amainou a chuva, agora cai fraca.. acumulado *21.2 mm*, grande chuvada, passei dos *7.8 mm* para os *21.1 mm* em menos de meia hora!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2011 às 21:21)

Forte chuveiro, acumulou 8.1mm


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Boa noite,

Dia algo surpreendente, aqui em Matosinhos foi chovendo durante o dia, mas nada de muito significativo...até que no início da noite enquanto estava a trabalhar no hospital abateu-se sobre a zona alta da cidade do Porto (Polo Universitário) um aguaceiro bem forte que além da força manteve-se durante largos minutos...
Cheguei a casa e aqui o chão quase estava seco...uma distancia inferior a 5km e que grande diferença...

Acumulados apenas 7,4mm com actuais 14,6ºC...


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2011 às 23:27)

Boas noites , 

até ao momento *22.4 mm* acumulados 

*Actual
*
temp:13.4ºc ( máxima *16.7ºc* )

Vento WSW: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.3 hpa

Humidade: 91%


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2011 às 23:44)

Golden Fields disse:


> Em contrapartida tivémos um Outubro bem chuvoso, *não te vi a queixar*.
> O nosso clima é qualquer coisa de espantoso, tivémos até 17 de Abril sem chuva nenhuma, em 2 dias, sobem estrondosamente os nossos níveis de precipitação.



Não me verás a queixar. Apenas relato que ainda não tinha precipitação no mês e que de repente ela aparece em grande quantidade

Mantêm-se o céu muito nublado. Após o forte aguaceiro da tarde, nada de relevante se passou por aqui - mais algumas pingas e não mais.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC
Precipitação: 16,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 28,4 km\h de SSO*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 99%
Ponto condensação: 14,5ºC
Pressão: 1005,4 hPa*


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Alguns chuviscos fracos, vento fraco, céu encoberto e 16,8º.

  Para já, tudo calmo.


----------



## Fi (20 Abr 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia. 

Chuviscos fracos é a nota dominante por estes lados. Nenhum aguaceiro significativo nas últimas 24 horas. Fiquei muito surpreendida com os relatos de chuva forte na cidade. 

Temperatura actual de 16ºC mas não se sente frio. Tempo "murcho" como diz o povo. Não está quente nem frio e a chuva "molha tolos".


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2011 às 09:50)

Fi disse:


> Bom dia.
> Chuviscos fracos é a nota dominante por estes lados. Nenhum aguaceiro significativo nas últimas 24 horas. Fiquei muito surpreendida com os relatos de chuva forte na cidade.



  Ontem regressei de Bragança, por volta das 20,45 horas, apanhei chuva fortíssima, a partir do túnel de Águas Santas. Qualquer coisa tipo dilúvio.

  À entrada da VCI, tudo acabou: na zona ocidental da cidade, nem uma gota tinha caído nessa altura.

  Coincide com os relatos dos vários membros da cidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 12:55)

Pessoal do norte já andam ai trovoadas, vejam as descagas no IM.


----------



## Fi (20 Abr 2011 às 13:44)

Veterano disse:


> Ontem regressei de Bragança, por volta das 20,45 horas, apanhei chuva fortíssima, a partir do túnel de Águas Santas. Qualquer coisa tipo dilúvio.
> 
> À entrada da VCI, tudo acabou: na zona ocidental da cidade, nem uma gota tinha caído nessa altura.
> 
> Coincide com os relatos dos vários membros da cidade.



É muito comum e deixa-me sempre pasmada. Mal começo a chegar perto do Porto, ainda na A29, parece um dilúvio. É uma mudança enorme. A chuva é selectiva aqui no burgo...

Temp. Actual de 18ºC e vento por vezes forte de Sul.


----------



## Golden Fields (20 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não me verás a queixar. Apenas relato que ainda não tinha precipitação no mês e que de repente ela aparece em grande quantidade
> 
> Mantêm-se o céu muito nublado. Após o forte aguaceiro da tarde, nada de relevante se passou por aqui - mais algumas pingas e não mais.
> 
> ...



Claro que não, dualidade de critérios. 
Por ti até o céu podia estar infinitamente cinzento, chuva e mais chuva com frio a ajudar que estavas feliz da vida


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2011 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Continuação do céu encoberto, com alguns tons de azul e branco, sem chuva, vento fraco e apenas 13,3º.


----------



## aikkoset (21 Abr 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia!
Por cá 14.3º com chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2011 às 11:22)

Chove fraco a moderado há mais de uma hora, por Rio Tinto.


----------



## aikkoset (21 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Boas
Depois de algumas abertas que fez subir a temp. 20.6º atual, começam a surgir nuvens a Sul bastante carregadas. A tarde promete


----------



## CptRena (21 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

Já começa a chegar ao litoral norte a instabilidade. Está uma célula a formar-se perto daqui. Já se ouvem trovões. De sul a sudoeste está tudo negro.

Edited(17:18): Está a passar ao lado


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2011 às 22:05)

Boa noite

Foi um dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto. Alguma chuva fraca das 10h às 13h (de madrugada alguma chuva mas que naturalmente não sei em que altura foi ) e alguma chuva fraca ao final da tarde.
Agora pela noite mais umas pingas mas nada de relevante.
O vento tem sido em geral fraco.

Extremos
Tmín: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 20,1ºC
Precipitação: 4,2 mm

Atual
Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: 11,6ºC
Pressão: 1003,4 hPa


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2011 às 23:35)

Olá, Malta do Litoral Norte! 
Cheguei de uma voltinha por Portugal 

O acumulado destes 4 dias foi de *15 mm*.


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2011 às 13:15)

Boa tarde! 

Durante a noite/manhã acumulei *5 mm*.

Continua a chover mas muito fraco.
*20 mm* em Abril...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Abr 2011 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia tem sido bem chuvoso, acumulações bem interessantes que vão de certo modo amenizar o resto do mês de Abril que foi bem seco...acumulados desde as 0h um total de 20,2mm...de todos estes dias foi já o que mais acumulou...a temperatura bem amena, actuais 13,9ºC com humidade alta nos 87%...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Boa tarde
Dia cinzento com alguns aguaceiros que renderam até ao momento 4.8mm.
Tatual:14.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

Boa Noite! 

Tarde de aguaceiros fracos a moderado. Acumulado de *14.4 mm* 

Por agora, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Abr 2011 às 23:44)

Boa noite

Foi um dia calmo, com alguma chuva fraca\aguaceiros fracos, com céu geralmente muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 12,4 (Tatual)
Tmáx: 15,8ºC
Precipitação: 4,2 mm
Rajada máx: 23,4 km\h de S*

*Atual
Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto condensação. 11,8ºC
Pressão: 1006,4 hPa*

*A todos desejo desde já uma Santa e Feliz Páscoa*


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 04:59)

Noite bastante calma, enquanto trabalho tenho dado uma olhadela lá para fora e ainda não choveu...no entanto no radar da meteogalicia já se avistam umas células que podem vir a dar "frutos" daqui a pouco tempo...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

Mas quem diria que hoje o dia fosse hoje dar esta cambalhota...céu praticamente limpo e um sol bem agradável para quem estava à espera da chegada antecipada do Verão...

*Actuais*

*Temperatura*: 18,1ºC, após uma máxima de 19,7ºC às 11h31m
*Humidade relativa*: 75%
*Pressão*: 1007,7hPa
*Vento*: fraco de oeste


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 19:07)

Pelo Porto continua um tempo agradável, céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens vão povoando o céu, mas nada de ameaçador...De resto continua tudo muito calmo, temperatura agradável...
Pelo radar vejo umas células na zona a norte de Vila Real que se deslocam para sul, mas vão passar ao lado daqui...

*Actual*

*Temperatura*: 16,9ºC
*Humidade relativa*: 82%
*Pressão*: 1008,4hPa
*Vento*: fraco de NW


----------



## PauloSR (23 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Boa noite a todos, 

E de um momento para o outro, tudo ficou escuro... Choveu de forma moderada e ouvi dois trovões até ao momento... Parece que se aproxima um festival eléctrico pelas minhas bandas  Quem imaginaria este final de tarde...

Abraço


----------



## aikkoset (23 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Boa tarde!
Por cá ouven-se alguns trovões a oriente neste momento, temp.19.1º


----------



## PauloSR (23 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Ouvem-se bem os trovoes!!! E com bastante frequência até... Beleza!!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

Boas tardes, 

avisto relampâgos a NE...  já bastante perto , com bastante frequência, o céu muito escuro a E/NE..

*neste momento
*
temp: 15.1 ºc ( mínima *11.0ºc* ) ( máxima *18.4ºc *)

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.6 hpa

Humidade: 80 %

Precipitação: *1 mm* ( ontem *11.4 mm* )


----------



## ACAR (23 Abr 2011 às 20:53)

Boas,

Relâmpagos e trovoada por Braga.
Chuva fraca.

Vou tentar tirar algumas fotos


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

Relâmpagos muito frequentes e a aproximar cada vez mais, céu encoberto neste momento..


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

Vou caindo umas pingas, mas para já tudo calmo...
Pelo satélite a animação já passou por aqui...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 11:46)

Boa dia de Páscoa a todos,

Para já nem uma pinga caiu hoje, o céu está praticamente limpo e a temperatura é convidativa de um passeio à beira-mar, no entanto parece-me que deverá estar algum vento mesmo junto à costa...

*Actual*

*Temperatura*: 20,4ºC
*Humidade relativa*: 57%
*Pressão*: 1013,2hPa
*Vento*: fraco de NW


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 12:05)

Ontem a noite, por volta das 20h30, avistei uns clarões, não dei tanta importância pensado que era outra coisa, e a minha visibilidade para o horizonte era nula.

No entanto, com o aproximar é que notei que estava a trovoar. Não ouvi qualquer ronco, apenas se viram os clarões.



Por agora, céu limpo, apenas alguns cumulus no horizonte.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Abr 2011 às 12:47)

Boa Tarde,

Depois do _show_ eléctrico de ontem à noite, o dia amanheceu limpo. No entanto agora esta a ficar nublado. Vislumbram-se alguns cumulos.

Feliz Pascoa a todos.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Começou a chuviscar, quando estava entretido a montar o RS.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

Bom dia de Páscoa a todos!
Por Melres-Gondomar 25º com alguns cumulos a formarem-se a NE.


----------



## aikkoset (24 Abr 2011 às 16:34)

João Soares disse:


> Começou a chuviscar, quando estava entretido a montar o RS.



Boas João Soares!
Por cá tambem está a chuviscar.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, 

Participo via telemovel para relatar chuva forte, vento e alguma trovoda pouco frequente. Eis que do nada, ficou td escuro... 

Continuacao a todos.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

Esta a trovejar! 

Mas que bela surpresa!


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

Boas tardes, 

confirma-se a trovoada (já se ouvem  trovões ao longe ) e vários relâmpagos neste momento para NE:

Foto tirada há momentos para NE:







Vi um relâmpago grosso ao fundo, na zona mais negra..

*Actual:
*
temp: 21.7 ºc ( mínima *11.8 ºc *) ( máxima *22.0ºc *)

Vento NW:12 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.5 hpa

Humidade: 53 %

EDIT , Já pinga com gotas grossas


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 17:24)

Chove grosso, e grande trovão mesmo aqui por cima

*0.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Começa a trovejar aqui também...para já nada de chuva...esta animada a tarde..


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

Relâmpagos são uns atrás do outros e continua chuva grossa, com intensidade 

Rotação do vento para E/NE

E  agora estremeceu tudo, grande descarga!


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

Começou agora a chover. Pingas grossas e alguns roncos.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 17:31)

Chove torrencialmente! Gotas enormes, vários relâmpagos!


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente! Gotas enormes, vários relâmpagos!



Em Canidelo, chove forte. E é com cada estrondo.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

Aqui ainda se aguarda, vem direitinha da zona do Porto....


----------



## Fi (24 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, chove forte. E é com cada estrondo.



O mesmo aqui na Granja! Estava tudo à mesa com a boca cheia de bolos, até saltaram. 
Chove torrencialmente e os trovões sucedem-se.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

Chove torrencialmente.
Já tenho *1.1 mm*
Continua a trovejar.


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 17:37)

Chuva torrencial e relampagos/estrondos mesmo aqui por cima: *8mm* acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva torrencial e relampagos/estrondos mesmo aqui por cima: *8mm* acumulados



Isso é que é, aproveitem bem neste dia de páscoa.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 17:45)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva torrencial e relampagos/estrondos mesmo aqui por cima: *8mm* acumulados



Por aqui vai-se intensificando o barulho, mas nada de muito especial...ouvem-se foguetes também a contrastar...


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

E a trovoada não pára. Sigo com *4.2 mm* com o rain rate máximo de 59 mm/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 18:14)

Carrega bem por aqui agora, acompanhado de uma bela trovoada...


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

*10 mm *acumulados, agora a chuva está a parar, ambiente muito escuro, em especial para N/NW, onde está a chover bem e com relâmpagos!

Foto tirada há momentos para N:







Campo da Constituição ficou  alagado pela chuva forte:


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

7,4mm acumulados até agora em menos de 15minutos...


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Por Canidelo, cai uma chuva fraquinha, no entanto ainda se ouve alguns roncos.
*7.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2011 às 18:43)

por cá o tempo virou em segundos
num momento calmaria e derrepente modou


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, cai uma chuva fraquinha, no entanto ainda se ouve alguns roncos.
> *7.4 mm* acumulados.



Tal e qual João,

Acumulamos precisamente o mesmo...


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

A Estação Meteorológica do IM, da Serra do Pilar, Gaia, acumulou na última hora *26.6 mm* 






E a temperatura desceu dos 22ºC para os 14.9ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação Meteorológica do IM, da Serra do Pilar, Gaia, acumulou na última hora *26.6 mm*
> 
> E a temperatura desceu dos 22ºC para os 14.9ºC



Aqui desceu dos 23,8ºC para os 17,4ºC...mas essa acumulação foi mesmo em grande...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2011 às 19:23)

Noticias vindas de Guimarães, o teleférico parou e algumas pessoas tiveram de ser resgatadas...muita trovoada por lá também...
Felizmente sem danos...


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 19:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Noticias vindas de Guimarães, o teleférico parou e algumas pessoas tiveram de ser resgatadas...muita trovoada por lá também...
> Felizmente sem danos...



Noticia sobre isso


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

*40 pessoas retidas duas horas no Teleférico de Guimarães *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aAz-5eSxyk"]YouTube        - 40 pessoas retidas duas horas no TelefÃ©rico de GuimarÃ£es[/ame]

GuimaraesDigital


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

*Meia hora de chuva causa inundações no Porto*

Meia hora de chuva intensa causou este domingo inundações em vários locais do Porto. Os Sapadores receberam dez pedidos de ajuda, sobretudo para desentupirem caleiras. Em Gaia foram recebidos 30 pedidos de ajuda.
A forte chuvada que caiu entre as 17 e as 17.30 horas deste domingo causou inundações em casas, ruas e estabelecimentos comerciais, sobretudo no Porto e em Vila Nova de Gaia.
No Porto, segundo fonte dos Sapadores, foram dez os pedidos de auxílio para desentupimentos de caleiras no sentido de evitarem infiltrações em imóveis. As ruas ficaram temporiariamente inundadas, levando ao abrandamento no trânsito e causando filas.
Em Vila Nova de Gaia, a chuva prejudicou mais a zona do Cais de Gaia, com as tampas de saneamento a soltarem-se e a impedir que o tráfego afluisse com normalidade. 
Também nessa zona gaiense um estabelecimento comercial ficou inundado pela chuva, sem sofrer danos avultados. O elevado número de pedidos de ajuda levou a que os Sapadores tivessem que solicitar o auxílio dos Voluntários de Coimbrões.

Sandra Fernandes

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2011 às 00:51)

Boa noite

Dia muito agradável, verdadeiramente primaveril, óptimo para a saída do compasso Pascal. 
Ao final da tarde a trovoada fez a sua aparição, mas com pouca "pujança" (discreto acumulado de precipitação por aqui).
Na zona de Matosinhos presenciei forte aguaceiro pelas 18h

Pelas 21.30h de Sábado, aqui pertíssimo, fortíssima queda de chuva num aguaceiro intenso que me levou a passo de "tartaruga" no carro e limpa-vidros no máximo. Aqui acumulei 4mm apenas, mas de certeza a poucas centenas de metros o acumulado terá sido na ordem das dezenas tal era a violência da chuva.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,3ºC
Tmáx: 23,9ºC
Precipitação: 1 mm*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 86%
Ponto condensação: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
(vento calmo)
(céu pouco nublado)*

*Continuação de uma Páscoa Feliz*


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, céu praticamente sem nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

Boa noite

Dia de sol, primaveril. Alguma nebulosidade pela tarde e mesmo ao final do dia algum chuvisco fino e de curta duração (sem acumulação). Vento fraco.

Pelas zonas de veraneio: bom dia de praia até às 14h, altura em que se começou a sentir a nortada moderada. Mas apesar disso aguentava-se bem - melhor que muitos dias ditos de "verão" 

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,5ºC*
*Tmáx: 24,5ºC*

*Atual*
*Tactual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 66%
Ponto condensação: 10,7ºC
Pressão: 1016,7 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de NNO*

*Boa semana*


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu quase limpo, com vento fraco de leste e 17,8º.


----------



## Fi (26 Abr 2011 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e temperatura nos 24ºC. Bem quentinho. A mínima ficou-se pelos 16ºC.


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

Ambiente abafado, com 25,3º pelo Aviz, algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## aikkoset (26 Abr 2011 às 19:42)

Boa tarde!
Por Melres-Gondomar dia com vento fraco a moderado de leste durante a tarde, e algumas nuvens altas. 
T  max. 26.8
T atual 24.6


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Dia que começou com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Pela tarde apareceram algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical para E.
Apenas a salientar um cúmulo que passou de "raspão" e com alguma precipitação residual - sem sequer molhar o chão
Entre as 10h e as 16h algumas rajadas de vento moderado.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 9,5ºC*
*Tmáx: 26,4ºC*
*Rajada máxima: 26,6 km\h de E*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 70%
Ponto condensação: 10,2ºC
Pressão: 1014,7 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de NNE*


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2011 às 22:22)

Boas noites, 

Dia bem agradável com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, algum calor durante a tarde!

*Neste momento
*
temp: 20.8ºc ( mínima *15.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.9 ºc* )

Vento NE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade: 52 %


----------



## jpmartins (26 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite

Dia com céu praticamente limpo, com a max. a chegar aos 26.7ºC.

Tatual:19.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 07:22)

Bom dia! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *18.0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia. A lestada regressou, com vento moderado, já durante parte da noite.

  Temperatura nos 18,8º.


----------



## Fi (27 Abr 2011 às 15:50)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente. 26ºC actualmente e mínima de 17ºC.


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

Boa Tarde!

Em Canidelo, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *26.4ºC*
Humidade: *31%*


----------



## Fi (27 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Em Canidelo, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
> Temperatura Actual: *26.4ºC*
> Humidade: *31%*



Hoje vamos assar! 25,5ºC ainda e 39% de humidade... é a humidade...


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 19:46)

Fi disse:


> Hoje vamos assar! 25,5ºC ainda e 39% de humidade... é a humidade...



Boa Tarde, Fi!
Em Canidelo, já está um pouco mais fresco.
Temperatura Actual: *23.6ºC* (-0.9ºC/h)
Humidade: *32%*


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

Pelo Aviz já algum vento leste, com 20,4º.


----------



## Marcos André (27 Abr 2011 às 22:21)

Por Barrô a temperatura é de 21ºC. Vento fraquissimo. e 1013hPa PA.


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol, algum calor,  céu geralmente limpo.

*Actual
*
temp:19.1 ºc ( mínima *15.8 ºc *) ( máxima *24.5 ºc *)

Vento:NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.8 hpa

Humidade: 42 %


----------



## Fi (28 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

Boa tarde.

A mínima foi alta, 17ºC. Ou melhor, a sensação térmica era alta comparada com a temperatura real durante a noite. Contudo, a tarde de hoje parece mais fresca, menos abafada. O vento é moderado de sudoeste. 

Temperatura actual: 24ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia sem grande "história", céu geralmente limpo, algumas formações nebulosas visíveis ao longe, mais  para o interior e durante a tarde.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.4 ºc ( mínima *13.1ºc* ) ( máxima *25.7 ºc* )

Vento: NNE: 5Km/h

Pressão: 1005.8 hpa

Humidade: 56 %


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 07:48)

Bom Dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco (6.5 km/h) de quadrante E.
Temperatura Actual: *17.7ºC*
Humidade: *56%*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2011 às 10:45)

Bom dia

De manhã cedo alguma nebulosidade do tipo médio\alto fez-se notar, mas agora temos céu limpo, apenas com neblina (principalmente para SE).
Vento fraco

*Tmín: 10,6ºC*

*Tatual: 22,0ºC
Hr: 40%
Ponto condensação: 8,2ºC
Pressão: 1001,3 hPa (baixinha...)
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Rajada: 13,0 km\h de SE*


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 12:44)

Boa Tarde! 

Algumas nuvens cobrem o céu para SO.
Até agora, a máxima foi de 23.0ºC às 12h09.
Actualmente, *22.5ºC* e *43%* de humidade. O vento sopra fraco de Sul (9 km/h).
Pressão baixa: 1000 hPa


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2011 às 14:02)

Para o lado do Geres tudo muito negro ate ja ouvi 2 trovões mas muito longe. pena não chegar aqui :S


----------



## jpmartins (29 Abr 2011 às 14:43)

Boa tarde
Começa a trovejar por aqui


----------



## CptRena (29 Abr 2011 às 14:51)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> Começa a trovejar por aqui



Já se ouve essa trovoada  por aqui. Parece que vem em direcção ao mar


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 15:16)

Boa Tarde!

De Canidelo, vejo uma boa célula que por norma passará ao lado.
Já passei a barreira dos 20ºC, estando agora com *19.6ºC*, a humidade está em subida, situando-se nos *64%*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:33)

por aqui tambem ja tenho trovoada perto. tudo escureceu e tenho uma celula por cima. a temperatura desceu bastante


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Afinal, em Canidelo, também há trovoada. Ainda distante, mas já se ouve.


----------



## DMartins (29 Abr 2011 às 15:50)

Em Guimarães, trovoada, chuva, granizo como se não houvesse amanhã....

EDIT: É cada pedra, parecem ovos de codorniz... Grande estrondo ao baterem no parapeito da minha janela que é ferro...

Cai granizo torrencialmente à 15 minutos. As ruas parecem rios...


----------



## Johnny (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Trvoadas e chuva com alguma intensidade, por Braga! 

Promete...


----------



## I_Pereira (29 Abr 2011 às 16:15)

Em Aveiro também se ouve, mas por agora tudo ao lado...


----------



## DMartins (29 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

de momento chove, mas mais fraco.
Foram 20 minutos de autêntico diluvio.


----------



## Fi (29 Abr 2011 às 16:59)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a temperatura desceu dos 24ºC para os 20ºC em pouco tempo. Mas, para já, nem trovoada nem chuva. Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

Por aqui a trovoada continua, a festa está boa


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Desde o meu último post que não tem acontecido nada.
A temperatura vai descendo, *18.5ºC* e a humidade subindo, *82%*


----------



## aikkoset (29 Abr 2011 às 17:11)

Boas!
Por cá chove neste momento, temp. 40.4ºC


----------



## necman (29 Abr 2011 às 17:25)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas!
> Por cá chove neste momento, temp. 40.4ºC



40.4º epá quero ir para ai fazer praia no douro


----------



## DMartins (29 Abr 2011 às 18:03)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas!
> Por cá chove neste momento, temp. 40.4ºC


Como?


----------



## dj_teko (29 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

boas primeiros trovoes e chuva, como esta preto pos lados de tras os montes


----------



## aikkoset (29 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

DMartins disse:


> Como?



Desculpem lá, 20.4ºC é o valor correcto


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2011 às 18:29)

Em Canidelo, chove fraco, embora os pingos sejam grossos.
Temp. *17.8ºC*


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2011 às 18:57)

Grande trovoada que por ca passou 
No entanto o acumulado ainda so vai em 1.8 mm


----------



## PauloSR (29 Abr 2011 às 19:16)

Boa Tarde,

E que bela tarde foi  Chuva, vento e trovoada bem forte! Tudo se deu por volta das 15h20...

De momento, atmosfera "cinzentona-carregada" mas tudo tranquilo... Aguardemos...

Boa continuação a todos!


----------



## vegastar (29 Abr 2011 às 19:23)

Hoje fui a Braga a um fornecedor e quando entrei na empresa estavam 28ºC. Quando saí passado meia hora estava a trovejar e a cair granizo e a temperatura baixou para os 15ºC!

Durante a viagem até ao porto houve momentos assustadores de queda de chuva e granizo.

Na minha estação na Trofa registei 14mm até agora.


----------



## dj_teko (29 Abr 2011 às 19:42)

vejam la isto jasus





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marcos André (29 Abr 2011 às 20:40)

Por estes lados também houve muita trovoada. estava o céu assustador. Chuva foi alguma: 9.5mm até agora.


----------



## lucitown (29 Abr 2011 às 21:09)

Olá, sou novo aqui no fórum.

Vivo em Milheirós,Maia e por aqui tudo calmo sem vento, sem chuva e apenas a registar um pequeno aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada mas nada de especial.

Mas o Instituto de Meteorologia acabou de colocar o distrito de Porto em alerta amarelo, poderá vir algo durante a noite... Uma trovoada ou mesmo uma saraivada. Para já a temperatura mantém-se nos 16ºC.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Boa noite

Pelas 17h tivemos aqui trovoada com bastantes relâmpagos e trovões bem fortes.
Um curto mas forte aguaceiro deixou *3,2 mm de precipitação*, *o total acumulado hoje*.
O vento tem sido geralmente fraco, exceptuando entre as 16h e as 17h - coincidente com a chegada da trovoada - em que foi moderado.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto e com chuviscos (já se encontra assim desde as 19.30h - sem acumular...)

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 10,6ºC*
*Tmáx: 25,9ºC*

*Atual*
*Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: 12,1ºC
Pressão: 999,3 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de NNE*


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2011 às 22:53)

Por Melgaço, a trovoada ameaçou várias vezes, mas o dia terminou sem qualquer precipitação.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Antes de mais, bem-vindo lucitown 

Noite calmíssima pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Depois da fantástica tarde/noite de hoje, sigo céu estrelado 

Venham as próximas horas, que parecem prometer. 

Excelente continuação a todos.


----------



## lucitown (29 Abr 2011 às 23:35)

Obrigado ThaZouk e aqui em Milheirós algumas abertas onde se vê o céu estrelado e mantém-se frio


----------



## Stinger (30 Abr 2011 às 01:02)

Por aqui nao se passa nada, alias a trovoada granizo e chuva nao quer nada por estas bandas


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Abr 2011 às 08:43)

Por cá calmo, só 0.3mm de madrugada...


----------



## lucitown (30 Abr 2011 às 09:14)

Uma noite calma por aqui com apenas chuviscos.


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia. Alguns chuviscos muito fracos pelo Aviz, vento fraco e 16,8º.


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2011 às 10:32)

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado, já ocorrem alguns chuviscos como o Veterano disse, no entanto, nada acumularam.
Temp Mínima: 15.3ºC _(07h00)_

Temp Actual: *16.8ºC*
Humidade: *81%*
Vento fraco _(6km/h)_ predominantemente do quadrante NO.


----------



## Marcos André (30 Abr 2011 às 10:39)

Ontem no momento em que a trovoada foi mais intensa fiz alguns vídeos. e por bem ou por mal consegui alguma coisa de jeito. nessa altura estava em Águeda e consegui subir ao terraço de um prédio com uma vista perfeita para o acontecimento. só que por azar fiquei sem bateria que só deu para 5min mesmo assim fiquei satisfeito.  estas imagens foram retiradas do video.


----------



## Marcos André (30 Abr 2011 às 10:44)

Agora por Barrô esta tudo muito calmo. não há chuva o vento é fraco não há nenhuma célula à vista. A temp actual é de 16.6ºC. e desde as 00h tenho 0.2mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## aikkoset (30 Abr 2011 às 14:32)

Boa tarde a todos
Por cá começa chover fraco, temp. 19.6º


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Por cá começa chover fraco, temp. 19.6º



Boa Tarde!

Em Canidelo, também começou a chover fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *18.7ºC*
Humidade: *79%*


----------



## lucitown (30 Abr 2011 às 15:15)

Boa Tarde a todos! 

Chuva moderada por aqui em Milheirós.

18,9ºC


----------



## tassbenhe (30 Abr 2011 às 15:22)

Olá a todos!
Trovoada moderada em Paços de Ferreira desde as 15:00 (mais coisa menos coisa), acompanhada de chuva fraca. Vou lá para fora ver se consigo apanhar uns trovões com a maquina


----------



## vinc7e (30 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

grande diluvio por aqui...com trovoada e granizo à mistura.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

É impressão minha ou as pressões no MeteoGalicia andam maradas
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observac...roduto.action?tipo=isobaras&request_locale=gl
Portugal não passa das 1000hpas


----------



## jpmartins (30 Abr 2011 às 17:08)

Boa tarde

Estou a chegar do centro de Aveiro onde chovia intensamente, com trovoada mesmo por cima


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2011 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde!

Começou agora a trovejar. O vento sopra fraco (7 km/h) de quadrante SO.
Ainda não pinga.
Temp Actual: *17.9ºC*
Humidade: *83%*


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Tempo Muito Calmo na Cidade de Espinho, com alguns chuviscos, céu muito escuro(parece de noite) com a temperatura de *19ºC.*


Onde é que anda a trovoada, a chuva e o granizo, porque hoje esta complicado chover a sério, só chuviscos e chuva fraca?


----------



## 1337 (30 Abr 2011 às 18:36)

Boa tarde
a celula que se formou por Braga tambem chegou aqui com uma forte trovoada que me deitou a luz abaixo. desde aí que não para de chover moderado e fez a temperatura baixar dos 24ºC para os actuais 13.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2011 às 21:26)

Boa Noite! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco (2km/h) de quadrante N.
Temperatura Actual: *15.9ºC*
Humidade: *98%*

Até agora, o acumulado é de 1.1 mm


----------



## 1337 (30 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

parou de chover agora com o total de acumulado em 13.9 mm


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 30.Abril.2011_

Temp. Máxima: *20.1ºC* _(16h06)_
Temp. Mínima: *15.3ºC* _(07h00)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *69%*

Rajada Máxima: *16.5 km/h SW* _(16h32)_
Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*


----------

